# Agent Leads Giant Thread O' Pics



## agent lead (Apr 7, 2009)

its about time i got around to a thread dedicated to all of my own T's..i figure this would be a cool way to watch all of my little slings grow and keep tabs on how they are doing..ill include all of my T's in this thread past and present but i hope for it to mostly be a vehicle for all of you to watch my slings grow up and become responsible adults!


lets start it off with a freshly molted avicularia fasciculata sling
fast little bugger!



















avicularia versicolor sling fresh molt













p metallica sling recent molt



















i tried to get a ventral shot for sexing but i have no idea how to do it without flash glare off the glass...seems impossible tome and i wasted like 20 minutes tonight trying to get a good one to no avail...anyone have any tips?


----------



## agent lead (Apr 7, 2009)

b emilia sling







h minax aka Vader making a run for it! "hey maybe i can fit behind this cage, nope, oh well, i guess ill just spin around and FIGHT TO THE DEATH"
























this is actually just where i like her..







avic avic aka otis just hanging out on some fleece












avicularia sp peru purple sling













curly hair juvi aka Fatty McFat







agent orange getting LARGE!


----------



## agent lead (Apr 7, 2009)

avicularia amazonica sling molting



















before and after molting

before 






after







female king baboon who was shipped to me DOA :8o 













aviculaira sp peru purple


----------



## agent lead (Apr 7, 2009)

avicularia purperea (who should be molting any day now)












avic sling enclosures







vader (h minax) feeding












p rufilata











can someone sex the rufilata with this pic?






p irminia







p striata











p regalis aka rufus


----------



## ftorres (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice pics,
I love your avic and pokie collection.
By the way your P rufilata and rufus are male.

regards
francisco


----------



## zwd22 (Apr 7, 2009)

The metallica is probably a bit small to sex properly, either ventral or spermathecae.  As for the rufilata better lighting would help, as of now I can't really c any indication of male or maybe a little, the whole area seems to dark to tell for sure.  However, and this is purely from my observations, as pokies start to mature, the female tend to lose that vertical stripe on it's abdomen, I'm not sure at what size... or how much, it's just a pattern I saw from looking at pictures.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pics Lead.  Personally I'm leaning towards female for the rufilata and the regalis is male 100%.


----------



## agent lead (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks man...more to come i just didnt wanna blow my load on the first night!


----------



## agent lead (Apr 9, 2009)

p regalis molted tonight


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 9, 2009)

yes that is a handsome man lol


----------



## agent lead (Apr 9, 2009)

i think you mean handsome man?
yes thats rufus...i think it looks female right after a molt usually but the stripe comes back in eventually

heres some T's that one way or another i dont have anymore


a semmani













p irminia sling







MM GBB













this one got eaten..


----------



## agent lead (Apr 9, 2009)

must be pokie molting season!

p metallica last week..then last night p regalis and p rufilata

p ruf regenerated a leg...first molt out


p regalis vs p rufilata size


----------



## agent lead (Apr 10, 2009)

yup i knew the avicularia purperea was about to molt any day now


still tiny













some more of the fasciculata..jeez this is a REALLY fast little guy! i almost lost him twice while taking these photos!


----------



## agent lead (Apr 11, 2009)

lol so i decided to give my p metallica the biggest cricket he has ever had and this is what transpired!

i look up to see my T strike the cricket and roll over on its back with it holding it with one leg wrapped around the cricket...was pretty funny

looks like i can get it sexed pretty easily now...who can sex it for me?

ill link to a VERY large shot at the bottom of this post













eventually he got himself turned back over







im just happy to see him/her eating...i havnt seen it eat too much since ive had it

but this guy right here...hes a beast when it come to eating...heres my p regalis's new clothes







and here is the xtra large shot for sexing of the p metallica

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3353/3433048922_beb2854aba_o.jpg


----------



## agent lead (Apr 21, 2009)

some T's molted while i was away

avicularia peru purple



















amazonica, sorry only one picture, this guy was just too fast and jumpy to be photographed extensively


----------



## agent lead (Apr 24, 2009)

im wondering if im doing something wrong..noone pays attention to my thread waaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!

new t blondi sling



















i keeel you







fasciculata getting fat!now just needs to get big!


----------



## james (Apr 24, 2009)

*damn man*

I need to get me some of whatever your pumping into that fasciculata.
James


----------



## agent lead (Apr 24, 2009)

aftger i got him he didnt eat for a long time..he was in premolt i guess because right after he molted he began feasting nonstop...hungry little bastard!

just feeding him pinheads


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 24, 2009)

rofl your fasciculata is hugee!!!


----------



## agent lead (May 6, 2009)

oh hes gettin nice and shiny...fresh molt


----------



## varanidfan (May 6, 2009)

Man, I've got to grab a few of those P. metallicas. They are stunning. Great pics btw


----------



## seanbond (May 6, 2009)

i need a blondi, havent had one in forever.
nice shots


----------



## agent lead (Jun 11, 2009)

avicularia sp peru purple


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 11, 2009)

beautiful Ts!  i love what you did w/ your avic enclosures... i just bought some of those same containers and will be doing something similar.  they're all very bright and w/ some equally colorful little guys


----------



## Sundan (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice collection,i have to do some shopping when 70 cm of snow melts away .


----------



## crawltech (Feb 9, 2010)

Killer collection man!....subscribed!


----------



## Sundan (Feb 9, 2010)

Btw, Theraposa sp are soo pretty as slings/juvies, its a shame i dont like the adult appearance very much, or maybe thats a good thing since they are expensive and hard to find.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 9, 2010)

C'mon now, its been over half a year, lets get some pics up.  I'm curious to see how they've grown, especially your a. purpurea

edit: oh yeah, that male GBB is stunning!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 10, 2010)

I also would like to see the growth.  :drool:


----------

